# Frank Yang - Gains 30lbs of "Muscle" Natural, in 3 weeks and puts it down to genetics



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Inspiring stuff IMO. Wheres Wevans2003 when you need him pmsl.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Axx4UJeZNo

Anyway this guy has been training for like 7 years and maintained the 'brad pitt look' while lifting stupid weights and training for strength and exposiveness.

And put on 30lbs (Clearly mostly muscle look at his delts now ffs)



> Stop thinking that I'm on steroids.
> 
> I can bulk this fast because I trained for strength and explosiveness for years.
> 
> ...


If you lift for years with no goals and just maintain, and train "neural efficiently" you too can recreuit 30lbs of muscle when you want it just by eating 4000-6000 calories a day?

HMM somthing fishy but IMO the research could be there, what are your thoughts?

Warning: The video is slightly weird, watch with an open mind.




























Is that even possible?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol at the finger bashing condoms.

100% natty really?

Normally the people who claim time after time that they are natty get found to be using 17,000 grams worth of stuff!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

No, even with a bucket of test it would be near impossible for most.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Chinese Zyzz


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

His form is **** and he's a liar IMO.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha reminded me of ts23's claims so HAD TO POST!

http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/music_movies_girls_life/frank_yang_is_bulking?id=5174692&pageNo=0

A site that openly talks about roiding and he's denying it all saying he would go to them for advice ect.

Anyone think it's possible after 7 years? You can see some of it is fat, but his whole shape has changed dramatically for 3 weeks ffs.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

he looks about as natural as katie prices airbags


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

It's true but Walter Bishop and William Bell can explain how cycling Cortexiphan can increase your gains in only 3 weeks.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Frank Yang is a lying cnut.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't ever post this **** again! The cvnt is talking about opening up kids fvcking wee **** peado!!

Delete this **** it's offensive, am I the only one who thinks this:ban:

Rant over:tongue:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

James s said:


> It's true but Walter Bishop and William Bell can explain how cycling Cortexiphan can increase your gains in only 3 weeks.


Trouble is pct is potassium bromate, so will end up with you in another universe. :wink:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

natural. very possible in 3 weeks.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Cvnt needs putting behind bars maaaan


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

he looks really watery


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Very possible on a high protein diet, good sleeping habit, decent training program and over loading body with creatine and glutamine.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

from 0 to arrogant fuk in 3 weeks


----------



## JCE (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmm I just don't see it being possible... 3 weeks


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

He's not natural even with the best genetics in the world and gear 30lb in 3 weeks is dam there impossible even with dat dere celltech


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't veiw the vid on my fone but I hate vids or pics where people claim to be natty and they are not it just gives beginners completly unrealistic targets imo!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

also, this is second comment :

'I sold this guy some gear and I can't allow him to deceive all these people. And by some, I mean almost 1700$ worth. I asked him why he is buying all of these at once since they can aromatise quickly but he didn't explain it.? Thumbs this up if you want it to be known

M747202172763 1 week ago'

so hes either lying about the gear or the time frame. most likely both


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

This has to be a fake video, he cannot surely act/talk/think like that for real!!

Weird ****er anyway!!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

wevans would just explode in sheer rage at this thread and die


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Two words... BELL END...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

His neck looks a lot more bloated in the last 2 pictures. Surely a sign of gear use?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

5mins in wtf is up with the interlaced footage of the man rolling about naked?


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

he makes out lifting is like shaggin women then at the end he talks about kids s!ck [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Zyzz's legacy, a load of wannabe cnuts worse than he ever was.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Please don't mention the lord Zyzz next to this idiot, thanks.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fat said:


> Please don't mention the lord Zyzz, thanks.


I agree.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Boys 2:44 in watch.

I need to say no more.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

**** off is he telling the truth. 30 lbs of muscle in 3 weeks? thats more than 1lb of muscle a day, natural? i think not.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Fat said:


> Please don't mention the lord Zyzz next to this idiot, thanks.


 :blowme:


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Boys 2:44 in watch.
> 
> I need to say no more.


ROFL


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

lol at the asian size condoms


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

ab-so-lu-te nob ....


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

LER said:


> ab-so-lu-te nob ....


WHERE THE FUKC DO they find this crap?? what a retard....the only vagina this tit has seen is in the mirror looking back at him... sorry sorry.. didnt mean to call him a tit... he.s too small we will say NIPPLE...its dudes like this giving the iron game a bad rep... always looking for the short cut, the quick fix...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

he sounds like that bruno film lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> he sounds like that bruno film lol


it does you know lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Why do people even post crap like this?

Agreed another zyzz wanna be bell cheese what a ****, and that goes for the zyzz cok boy fan club on here to bunch of **** *** lovin idiots


----------

